# photo uploading 2



## PenPauli (Mar 17, 2005)

Ok I got my photos resized with picasa2 they are down to 86kb.  Now I have a problem trying to upload the pics.  When I go to upload picture to my album.  I type in the file name with a .jpg.  And I keep getting an error message from our groups upload program that I need to use a jpeg file.  Now my file does end in .jpg any ideas.  Do I need to direct it to which file this file is in.  I am having trouble trying to do that also.  Sorry for so many questions about this I sound like a real dummy but I would love to post my pics.  Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 17, 2005)

Paul. not sure why it doesn't recognize the file as a .jpg
if yo click on the browse button it should bring up your "my Documents" you can then go through it and actually click on the file itself. this eleminates any problems with not writing the file name right. also make sure the photo is actually a jpg. not that you are just saying it is. many photo editors save pictures as there own file type. such as photo shop. by default it wants to save a picture as a .psp when you save the picture the box just below where you type the name you wna tit saved as should have .jpg in it. if it does not click ont he arrow next tot hat box and a menu will drop down. click on .jpg on that list. or joint publishers graffic or something like that. 
other than that therea are characters that the sight does not like. the name cannot have commas and other symbols. and I think it even has issues wit numbers in the name as well not totally sure about that one. at any rate keep the file name simple and just letters. hope something in all that helps. I have more luck figuring out things from my computer than trying to direct others.


----------



## PenPauli (Mar 17, 2005)

Thank you so much Daniel,  I just had to transfer the pics to my documents file like you said and just double clicked.  I wish I would of asked you hours ago about this.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 17, 2005)

No problem, I'm just happy it actually helped. never figured you would have to become a computer tech. photographer. and wood turner when you started all this did ya? I still think my computer is a box that is far to literal for my taste.


----------



## PenPauli (Mar 17, 2005)

Yea thats for sure.  Just because I went to that one wood show and bought a lathe.  Now it has led me all over the place.  First pen making then had to buy a learn a digital camera, then trying to learn photography and now finally learning this darn computer to show off my work.  Thanks again.  This is a great site I have never learned so much in so little time.


----------

